# Junior Dos Santos vs Cain Velasquez



## Champ-Pain (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW!!! - my two favorite heavy weights will be fighting each other for the UFC Title.

Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos

Cain Velasquez is a tremendous wrestler with awesome ground and pound.
Junior Dos Santos is a boxer and a BJJ blackbelt with great cardio.

I have NO idea how this fight will go, who will win, or how it will end. The one thing I'm certain of, is that it will be exciting from start to finish... I can't wait.

Who do you think will win?
How will it end?


----------



## OzPaul (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll have to go with JDS on this one only because Cain hasn't fought in such a long time and i don't care how good someone is it effects everyone.  I also watched the Cain vs Kongo fight and saw how Kongo dropped him a few times and i think Junior maybe able to do the same and finish him in the 2nd round by TKO.  It would not surprise me to see Cain destroy JDS though as the man is a beast!


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 14, 2011)

OzPaul said:


> I think Junior maybe able to finish him in the 2nd round by TKO. It would not surprise me to see Cain destroy JDS though as the man is a beast!


 Nice to see that I'm not the only one without a clue...

... They are both beasts - but one has to be beastier than the other... just not sure which, though.


----------



## texas_rebel_1980 (Jun 30, 2011)

when is this fight? has it been scheduled? i would love to see JDS dismember Velasquez. i cannot stand him for some reason. to me, JDS is a better overall fighter and seems humble. when a man as bad as him is humble, it goes a long way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2011)

I think this is going to be a great matchup.  I could see either one of them winning so it should be interesting to watch!


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Jul 21, 2011)

I think we've got two outstanding fighters here this is going to be special - great skills to match up too - when is this happening?

This is the biggest fight for some years!

Loved the way Dos Santos beat up Carwin with just his Jab - boxing is the next phase of mma for the extra edge!


----------

